# What's your favorite toilet . . . . .



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

For those customers who really need that more powerful flush. (big poop and/or hard poop)

I'm going to rule out flushometer tanks. The thought of those things exploding on people as previously reported has me a little concerned.

Two that come to mind :

Gerber Avalanche: Some of the videos of this thing are astounding.

Anything from Caroma: Who doesn't like the idea of a 4" trap way?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Check the MAP rating, that will help you choose a better performing toilet. 

Also when you are augering a toilet with the big head you will notice which one has the trap in a smooth pathway. I had to clear a Toto the other day and wow the auger had an easy time going through the trap. That's how I know its a good toilet.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve never heard of Carom before

Gerber and Toto for me.

Power flush with no liability.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

5 gallon bucket with a plastic bag in it....and its portable..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> For those customers who really need that more powerful flush. (big poop and/or hard poop)
> *I'm going to rule out flushometer tanks.* The thought of those things exploding on people as previously reported has me a little concerned.
> Two that come to mind :
> Gerber Avalanche: Some of the videos of this thing are astounding.
> Anything from Caroma: Who doesn't like the idea of a 4" trap way?





That's not a thing, a flushometer is a sloan valve. You mean a "flushmate" which sloan is very careful not to put their name on anywhere. I always tell customers that they can't handle more they just handle it better.


Sloan valves are the best.


If you want a tank toilet I prefer the mansfield alto.




But the best thing to tell a customer is this; "*If you use a toilet that flushes well and you like it, take a picture* and/or very carefully lift the lid and get the model number. *That's the one you buy.*".


This way they picked it out and tried it first so your azz is covered when they clog it and you can say it's their hard poop or too much paper.










.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I like the Kohler Santa Rosa. It’s a compact elongated toilet. We have small bathrooms in my neighborhood and it’s about 2” shorter than the others.


----------



## RyanPlumber1982 (Mar 19, 2017)

American Standard Champion 4, or any Kohler with the “flush piston” are great. Obviously Toto but $$

I’ll probably get bashed for this one but..:the Duel Flush Glacier Bays at Home Depot, I love. I have installed a total of 8 in the 3 homes I have owned and never had one problem with any. Can’t beat for $99


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> That's not a thing, a flushometer is a sloan valve. You mean a "flushmate" which sloan is very careful not to put their name on anywhere. I always tell customers that they can't handle more they just handle it better.



Yeah I had a brain fart when I was typing and I figured "flushometer tank" would get the point across well enough for you smart dudes. :vs_laugh:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

RyanPlumber1982 said:


> American Standard Champion 4, or any Kohler with the “flush piston” are great. Obviously Toto but $$
> 
> I’ll probably get bashed for this one but..:the Duel Flush Glacier Bays at Home Depot, I love. I have installed a total of 8 in the 3 homes I have owned and never had one problem with any. Can’t beat for $99





These are actually (or were) rated in the top five by consumer reports.


----------



## MorelliPlumbing (Sep 13, 2015)

We use mostly Kohler's and rarely have issues/call backs. The new piston design seems to wear and crack eventually needing replacement.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MorelliPlumbing said:


> We use mostly Kohler's and rarely have issues/call backs. The new piston design seems to wear and crack eventually needing replacement.





I have put in hundreds of those and have been worried about that from day one. Every time I turn one those 90 degrees to change the seal I cringe. Can you believe I only have one building where this has happened, although it has happened a bunch, like 5 in the past year. Most of those toilets I put in about 4/5 years ago. 



They have TONS of dissolved iron and lime. Like A LOT. We have lots of iron/lime in pretty much all the water here, but this place takes the cake. It's also a production facility so the toilets see lots of use.








.


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

Glacier bay

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

powellmatthew76 said:


> Glacier bay
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk





You can talk a bunch of schit if you want, and I agree that mostof the glacier bay toilets I HAVE SEEN were mediocre, not to say there aren't good ones.


But some of their two handle lav faucets are mint. With a solid brass body and generic ceramic cartridges at 60$ or less you can't go wrong.



I have one of their teapot models that costs 43$ with free shipping on amazon. Been in our house since we moved in 5 years ago so it's at least 15 years old. We had tons of sand issues when we moved in. This faucet was the only one that never failed, still has the same cartridges. I have seen into dozens of these faucets, I always ask, and no one has had any issues. Even if you do a pair of stems is like 15$ on amazon.


I also have saved two of another model that takes the generic 1/2" ceramic stems, same style as grohe. Solid brass casting and glacier bay will send you new handles for free. Real brass nipple shanks. The plastic nuts are super thick nylon and it has flexible pvc rubber washers too, not some cheap thin, hard polypropylene.


The ceramic cartridge is about as generic as it gets. Below is a picture of 4 replacement stems that would fit this "Leonardo" model, the only difference being a slightly different height, but all would work just fine. I probably have a couple more styles on the van that would work. The teapot model takes the same cartridges. Since neither model's handles attach with the outer threads the placement is superfluous.



From left to right; 

Grohe 45 882 000 (25$ each)
Original glacier bay
Xsource (15$ pair)
Rohl (~36$ each)
Kohler (9$ each)






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

many of the new faucets that have a brass water connector, well as soon as it goes into the hollow faucet body it turns to plastic..I had that on a delta faucet..what a POS that was, I did get it at home depot and it went right back..


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

skoronesa said:


> You can talk a bunch of schit if you want, and I agree that mostof the glacier bay toilets I HAVE SEEN were mediocre, not to say there aren't good ones.
> 
> 
> But some of their two handle lav faucets are mint. With a solid brass body and generic ceramic cartridges at 60$ or less you can't go wrong.
> ...


Thanks man didn't know that about there faucets. Glacier bay toliets I see a lot in mobile homes

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> many of the new faucets that have a brass water connector, well as soon as it goes into the hollow faucet body it turns to plastic..I had that on a delta faucet..what a POS that was, I did get it at home depot and it went right back..





When I can I ask an employee to open a package so I can check it out if it's something like a faucet or other expensive item.


Put in some mustee durastalls the other day, ALL PLASTIC. Shower arm, shower head, faucet, stems, shanks, drain fitting, ALL PLASTIC. Talk about garbage!!!








.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Older style mansfield with the canister... auger will go around trapway without spinning cable, and toilet will flush twice if you hold handle down for a full flush...


pressure assisted toilets are junk.. Cables wont go around it..


Vacuum assisted toilets are my favourite.. Uses less water and creates maximum service calls a win win..


Old American standard 13L with actuated flapper sends turd to china first shot uses about same amount of water as your swimming pool


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Older style *mansfield with the canister.*.. auger will go around trapway without spinning cable, and toilet will flush twice if you hold handle down for a full flush..................







Yes, mansfield is the best. Get the *Alto model# 135-160*. Made in usa, pretty cheap, and they have been the same for decades. They found a great trap design and stuck with it.








.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Yes, mansfield is the best. Get the *Alto model# 135-160*. Made in usa, pretty cheap, and they have been the same for decades. They found a great trap design and stuck with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our suppliers no longer carry them sadly enough.. oh well I have one in my house thats all I care bout lol


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

I swear by Gerber viper. Even the cheaper Maxwell are good flushers. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Paulie B said:


> I swear by Gerber viper. Even the cheaper Maxwell are good flushers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Gerber maxwell is our standard toilet and viper is an upgrade. I have viper in my house and its good.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

